# Looking for a place in Ogden, UT



## Strikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello all, 

I'm not new to the site, but when I made my account I was deployed and just very interested in Martial Arts.  I am now located in Ogden, UT and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good place?

I think I'd like to learn a style of Karate or TKD, I have found a couple places but I'm not sure if they are good or not, and I don't want a place that is more geared towards kids.  I am 26, about 140lbs and 5'10".  I'm pretty flexible but I'm sure that can improve, and I'd like to learn more for self defense over sport (although I know TKD is more sport driven).

Here's a couple places I found (can't find any Karate places for adults really)
http://www.modtaekwondoutah.com/
http://www.ogdentkd.com/index1.asp

Thanks guys,
I love the info here.
~Quinn


----------



## Strikes (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone know about any schools out here?  I'm open to other MA's as well, I'd love to find a good Hapkido place or something along those lines as well.  I have very basic training in EPAK, but found that it was mostly right handed (I'm left), and the typical "if this happens, do this" which I've heard is bad because not all punches will be the same etc..


----------



## Strikes (Jun 5, 2013)

I also found this place, but can't find much on the style: http://www.utahkarateinstitute.com/index.html


----------

